# Science Fiction Or Fantasy?



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Which do you like better? 
Science Fiction or Fantasy?

(This could be either books or movies etc.)


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Didn't know they were separate...
So yeah, i like both..currently on China Mieville's tail


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Gaminegirlie said:


> Didn't know they were separate...
> So yeah, i like both..currently on China Mieville's tail


Well, I just assumed eveyone knew there was difference between the two.
Your probably referring to speculative fiction.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I love both and it's beautiful when you combine them to create Sci-fantasy <3

Example of Sci-fantasy: Warhammer 40,000


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I fucking love robots.... Sci-Fi of course.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I love both, but I chose Science Fiction


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fantasy - Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings...hell yeah!
Science Fiction - Frankenstein...hell no!


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Why is there a "neither" option but not a "both" option?


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the advancement of technologies that science fiction offers rather than some mystical concept that fantasy offers. When I think of sci-fi, I think of some kind of futuristic city, but when I think of fantasy, I think of _Ferngully_; probably the worst animated film that couldn't be anymore direct about saving the environment.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Why is there a "neither" option but not a "both" option?


Well, I did specify by saying "which do you like* better*"

You INTPs and not choosing an option. 
What's with that? :crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Science Fiction. Crichton, Rodenberry, Asimov, Clarke, etc.
Lord of the Rings is the only good fantasy series I know of; soon, however, I plan on reading Stephen King's Dark Tower series.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't watch or read a huge amount of these genres, but I would say that Sci Fi is mildly ahead, because I loved all of the Star Wars movies. 

I love movies like *Minority Report, Inception, Gattaca*. What genre would they be? Sci Fi? I like the futuristic theme. 

I don't tend to read these though, maybe I should. I tend to read romance stories, often with crime in them. I did like reading C S Lewis' "Cosmic Trilogy" though.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Well, I did specify by saying "which do you like* better*"
> 
> You INTPs and not choosing an option.
> What's with that? :crazy:


Well doesn't that explanation apply just as much to the "neither" option? Even if you don't like them, you still like one just a little bit better.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like both. Fantasy has a beauty that captivates me, but if it's between the two, science fiction is much more amazing, to me. Lord of the Rings is one of my favorite movies(not that that's the only kind of fantasy I've been exposed to), but fantasy seems to not have as much variety...
I think that science fiction has much more variety in it and more of an ability to make your mind wander!


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Well doesn't that explanation apply just as much to the "neither" option? Even if you don't like them, you still like one just a little bit better.



The "neither" option is for people who don't like either one at all. 
Other wise they would of chosen A or B.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, please. Both.. aaaand horror.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a tough one, because both are great. I think there's more good sci-fi out there than fantasy, but the good fantasy is amazing. I voted fantasy but I think both are roughly equal.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> The "neither" option is for people who don't like either one at all.
> Other wise they would of chosen A or B.


So which is for me? Seeing how I like both. A lot.


----------



## MisaTange (Aug 7, 2010)

I suppose I like both since I like learning about new worlds, fictional or non-fictional. I picked fantasy, though, since I think it has a connection to my favorite genre, supernatural. That and I don't mind fantasy RPGs.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> So which is for me? Seeing how I like both. A lot.


Don't pick any then. :wink:


----------

